# Drucker ausschalten



## Bump Digger (20. November 2004)

Hi,

ich hab im Eigenschaftenmenü von meinem Canondrucker einen "Ausschalten" Button gefunden. Kann man ein kleines Programm schreiben, mitdem man diese Funktion ausführt. Ich denke Java Script ist die einfachste Sprache dafür.

mfg


----------



## Oliver Gringel (21. November 2004)

Mit JavaScript kannst du mit Sicherheit nicht auf deinen Drucker zugreifen.
Ich bezweifle überhaupt, ob das softwaretechnisch überhaupt geht.


----------



## Sicaine (21. November 2004)

Rofl javascript hrhr 
Öhm informier dich doch bitte erstmal was die einzelnen Sprachen sind und können ;-)

Ansonsten schaltet sich der Drucker dann auch wirklich komplet aus wenn du draufdrückst?
Wenn ja wirst du ihn nur mit cpp oder ähnlichem über den Canontreiber ansprechen können.


----------



## Vaethischist (21. November 2004)

Vermutlich wird kein Kommando an den Drucker gesendet, sondern eine spezielle Datei. Wie die aussehen muß, kann Dir vermutlich der Canon-Support sagen. Mit den Informationen eine entsprechende Datei an den Drucker zu senden (per Programm) sollte dann kein Problem sein.


----------

